# Don't you hate it when you take something apart and can't get it back together?



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

So I'm putting a new M-Carbo feed ramp (I polished the ramp before installing) and mag release into a CMR-30 to improve it's feeding reliability with it's double stacked rimfire ammo. I did this modification to another one a while ago with no problems but this one is being a bi_ch. Parts are in place correctly but something in the trigger area is not lining up, or when I get the trigger group moving together the mag release pin pops out. 

I give up for this evening. I'll mess with it tomorrow.

Tell us your F+:"ked up assembly story.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes it's best to walk away and come back later with fresh eyes. Either that or get a bigger hammer. :vs_smile:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

The rifle has been fairly reliable after breaking in with a FTF about once every 150 rounds. Not bad using 30 round double stack mag loaded with rimfire ammo with it's wide base but trying to improve things a bit.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> Sometimes it's best to walk away and come back later with fresh eyes. Either that or get a bigger hammer. :vs_smile:


Yea, I figure to try it with fresh and rested eyes in the morning.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Elvis said:


> So I'm putting a new M-Carbo feed ramp (I polished the ramp before installing) and mag release into a CMR-30 to improve it's feeding reliability with it's double stacked rimfire ammo. I did this modification to another one a while ago with no problems but this one is being a bi_ch. Parts are in place correctly but something in the trigger area is not lining up, or when I get the trigger group moving together the mag release pin pops out.
> 
> I give up for this evening. I'll mess with it tomorrow.
> 
> Tell us your F+:"ked up assembly story.


If you hold your mouth just right, it will go right in.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I refuse to take door panels or dashboards apart for that exact reason.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> I refuse to take door panels or dashboards apart for that exact reason.


I must say, that is the most irritating thing I can think of. I usually get pissed and break something taking it off. They sure know how to hide fasteners on a door.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> I refuse to take door panels or dashboards apart for that exact reason.


always an extra screw or 2 left!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

....and if I ever get something, usually something electrical...I don't bother trying to put all the styrofoam back the way it was if it gets returned.
The only people capable of getting things back in original packing condition are either robots or Chinese/Korea/Indian slave labor staff.

I just put it back in the box as best I can and go....here. I'm returning this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I must say, that is the most irritating thing I can think of. I usually get pissed and break something taking it off. They sure know how to hide fasteners on a door.


It's amazing the things that can become a Frisbee.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't say I have any idea of what your talking about.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Did someone say something about dashboards ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I once decided to take a dashboard apart. Next time, I just shoot the truck, ( Several times) bury it in the neighbors yard, and hope no one's the wiser. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Robie said:


> I refuse to take door panels or dashboards apart for that exact reason.


Yea. I've always been weary of dashboards with all of the super thin wiring and old brittle plugs.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

deleted


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been pretty lucky at putting things back together. One trick I learned at work (I was maintenance mechanic/supervisor) 
was to take pictures of complicated machines, etc. and make lots of drawings. I had a young man working under me, bring 
me a flat head, Allen screw. Said another worker found it on the floor. I took a look at it and said to get a set of Allen 
wrenches and come with me. We got in the golf cart and drove over to the repackaging area, and walked directly up to a 
machine and showed him where it went. The guy just about got on his knees and bowed to me. Of course, what I didn't tell 
him, was it was a common screw that got lost during the replacent of a nichrome wire change out. I probably replaced 4 a 
month for the machine operators.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Elvis said:


> Tell us your F+:"ked up assembly story.


Only every NON STIHL small engine lawn/garden tool! :vs_mad:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My co worker feels your pain. He bought a S&W model 1076? 10mm with decocker. Couldnt put slide back on after cleaning it. We figured out with one youtube video. But, he bought this in the 90's/// Let that sink in..


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Steve40th said:


> My co worker feels your pain. He bought a S&W model 1076? 10mm with decocker. Couldnt put slide back on after cleaning it. We figured out with one youtube video. But, he bought this in the 90's/// Let that sink in..


Ouch, either that's the worlds most reliable semi-auto or he doesn't shoot very much.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

well I got the 2 sides of the lower back together and everything seems to function correctly but now I can't get the lower to mate with the upper. But I've seen this before on these rifles. I'll mess with it again tomorrow.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I once told someone that I’m a master at deconstruction aka demolition but not so much reconstruction aka... put it back together. 

Thank the Lord for the camera on my phone.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruger Mark II 22 lr pistol.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I once told someone that I'm a master at deconstruction aka demolition but not so much reconstruction aka... put it back together.
> 
> Thank the Lord for the camera on my phone.


 When I pulled the entire front end and I mean everything off my 07 Rg it was known it would sit for awhile. I took pictures of very single wire ,location and connection. yes it saved the day.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> Ruger Mark II 22 lr pistol.


Yea,,, My father had a Mark II and tried to reassemble it. He ended up taking it to a gunsmith. I understand that they now make a kit of tools to make reassembly easier.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I had my 16 gauge in pieces to reblue it. I found out we were moving and just threw it in a case.

When I put it back together, I was missing the magazine follower. After looking, I ordered a new one. $7 for the new one, but 15 for shipping.

I was just happy to get the old antique operational..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got a single shot black powder gun laying in my leather shop . . . spring was broken . . . ordered a new one . . . 

Every now and then . . . I get it out . . . put it on the work bench . . . try to put it back together.

I have not failed in my effort at all.

But I have discovered at least 20 different ways that do not work. 

Yes . . . discovery is fun.

AND . . . there may be a day for grey duct tape . . . I've fixed a bunch of things with it and super glue . . . used both on myself a time or two.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Ruger Mark II 22 lr pistol.


I still get two or three a year to assemble @$35.00 each.:devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Got a single shot black powder gun laying in my leather shop . . . spring was broken . . . ordered a new one . . .
> 
> Every now and then . . . I get it out . . . put it on the work bench . . . try to put it back together.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about the "V" shape main or hammer spring, there are some compression tools to do the job.

I hate putting them in SXS shotguns.


----------

